# Killer Bees And Rvs



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Clicky Thingy

I just read this little story about buying an RV on Ebay. Lotsa fun, that Ebay.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

A deals a deal on ebay....if they coud not sell it for that price they should not have posted it. Killer bees, that's a good one.
--- Mike


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I think they owe him a trailer or 15K plus attorney fees to buy from some one else. I do not think the buyer would lose this law suit.


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

nynethead said:


> I do not think the buyer would lose this law suit.


I, for one, hope he doesn't! This is one instance where I think a good lawyer is needed. Shady sellers on eBay ruin the whole experience for the rest of us.


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

The original thread was on RV.net and I followed it from the start. The dealer has finally agreed to give the guy his RV for the Ebay price. This was after an interview with NBC and telling them the RV was on its way to Mexico!







I can imagine the bad press they got from this will cost them far more than $15,000 and deservedly so!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

That was such an incredible story of deceit and I'm so glad to hear that the dealership is finally owning up. 
I especially love the fact that the name of the dealer was disclosed!


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

There is NOTHING salesman fear more than an educated consumer. That is why places like Outbackers make life better for us. Even though this had nothing to do with Outbackers, it illustrates how some research, a willingness to become engaged and an unwillingness to rollover and play dead when a injustice has been served on you, all combine for a happy outcome. In this case, the dealership should never have exposed themselves to this risk if they were not willing to accept the consequences.

Reverie


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I wonder if the salesman who said......hey, lets try selling some units on E bay, everyone else does......still has a job.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

john,

if he does he must be the owners child


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Funny story - that is the kind of thing I would expect from dealers local to my area.

-CC


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

collinsfam_tx said:


> Funny story - that is the kind of thing I would expect from dealers local to my area.
> 
> -CC


They need to study how Lakeshore RV does ebay business. They seem to love us, the informed consumer. After all, they have what we want, what is there to "sell"? The only thing left is price haggling and from what I have seen, Lakeshore and Holman have everybody beat in price.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Great story. Businesses like this one shouldn't "bee" in business anyway.

Mark


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

mswalt said:


> Great story. Businesses like this one shouldn't "bee" in business anyway.
> 
> Mark


Good one Mark

Don


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

russlg said:


> Funny story - that is the kind of thing I would expect from dealers local to my area.
> 
> -CC


They need to study how Lakeshore RV does ebay business. They seem to love us, the informed consumer. After all, they have what we want, what is there to "sell"? The only thing left is price haggling and from what I have seen, Lakeshore and Holman have everybody beat in price.
[/quote]

Which is why I bought from Lakeshore =)

-CC


----------



## shelty (Jun 26, 2008)

collinsfam_tx said:


> Funny story - that is the kind of thing I would expect from dealers local to my area.
> 
> -CC


They need to study how Lakeshore RV does ebay business. They seem to love us, the informed consumer. After all, they have what we want, what is there to "sell"? The only thing left is price haggling and from what I have seen, Lakeshore and Holman have everybody beat in price.
[/quote]

Which is why I bought from Lakeshore =)

-CC
[/quote]
Ditto about buying from Lakeshore. Marci did us right when we bought our OB from them.


----------

